# Points around Appling



## jstring3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,  I'm new to the forums and arrowhead hunting. I have recently struck an interest in artifact hunting, and have no idea where or how to find them. I know people say look around and in creeks or plowed fields. I have been looking for the past few weeks and haven't had any luck. Anyone have any good tips or potential spits for the Appling area (Columbia County)? I sure would appreciate some help


----------



## Willjo (Mar 14, 2012)

Go to Arrowhead I.D. Day in Augusta May 5, and you will see some artifacts and people that have found them. I met some people there lasrt year that had found artifacts in the Appling area. It is at the Ezekil house on Broad street.


----------



## olcop (Mar 15, 2012)

*Appling arrowheads*

I don't know where to suggest that you look for them, but I have seen the largest collection of them, all gathered around Appling, that I have ever seen in my life.  Guess what I'm saying is that they are there, now where to look?
olcop


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

In all seriousness, look anywhere you can see the dirt. If it is disturbed dirt, that`s even better. Points can be found in the most surprisin` places. Plowed fields after a rain, road cuts, dirt banks, wheel ruts, high spots next to a water source, you name it. make sure to get permission from the landowner first.


----------



## Son (Mar 17, 2012)

Best areas to look are along waterways, just above the flood plain in most cases. Or any elevated area near a waterway. farming causes high spots along waterways and near any water holding area to erode, exposing new artifacts each time it's plowed. Look for bottom plowing or new cleared land for the best looking. Get permission before going into anybodys land.


----------



## jstring3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll be sure to post if I find anything. It can be hard yo access a good spot near a creek because all of the land up this way is owned by one person. Hopefully I'll come across a good spot soon, I may try my hunting land in Burke Co after turkey season


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 18, 2012)

Burke Co. has some mighty fine chert deposits. Old quarry sites and workshops as well.


----------

